# Teichbau



## Teich Greenhorn (28. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,vorab erst mal möchte ich sagen das ich auf dem Gebiet Teichbau ein totaler Laie bin.
Ich habe in meinem Garten einen alten ausgedienten Klärteich von ca.10mx ca.4mx ca.0,70m,den ich zum Gartenteich umfunktionieren möchte.
Ich hoffe nun auf allerhand Anregungen,Fotos, Vorschläge und hilfreichen Tipp's zum Thema:
-Folie oder Fertigteich
-wie groß?
-Fische ja/nein
-wie tief
-welche Form
-wie sieht ein "vernünftiger" Aufbau eines Teiches aus

Ich freue mich auf viele Anregungen


                                                                     MfG

                                                                        Thomas


----------



## fleur (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Thomas,

erstmal :Willkommen2  bei den Teich :crazy 

hier im Forum kannst Du Anregungen, Fotos, Vorschläge finden (fast) ohne Ende.

Allerdings solltest Du Dir überlegen, was *Dir* zusagt und gefällt: 
magst Du Fische und hast auch Zeit dafür? wenn ja, welche Fische? 
magst Du schwimmen?
magst Du's natürlich oder streng und minimalistisch?
wieviel Geld willst Du ausgeben, wieviel Arbeit in Bau und Pflege stecken und und und .....????

Bei Deinem Grundstück scheinst Du ja zumindest kaum Platzbeschränkungen zu haben.

Viele Fragen erübrigen sich dann, wenn Du Dich grob entschieden hast.

Auf alle Fälle finde ich es gut, daß Du Dich schlau machst, bevor das "Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist".

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern und bei Fragen "werden Sie hier geholfen"

Carin (i.A. von fleur, der sich immer über _NEUE_ freut)


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Thomas,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.  

Leider erkennt man auf Deinen Fotos ziemlich wenig - stell die ruhig größer (600x800 und max. 244kB) ein.

Für Fische finde ich 70cm schon etwas flach. Kommt aber auch darauf an, aus welcher Gegend du kommst (viel und lange Frost?).
Andererseits erwärmt sich ein flacher Teich auch viel schneller als ein tiefer.
Was für Fische schweben Dir denn vor?
Wie Carin schon schreibt - Du musst wissen, was Du willst. Und danach baust Du dann den Teich!

Als absoluten Anfänger auf dem Gebiet Gartenteich kann ich Dir nur die Fachbeiträge ans Herz legen. 
Die sind besser als die meisten Teichbücher und man kann hier gezielt nachfragen, wenn nach der Lektüre noch was unklar ist.
Ich weiß, das ist viel "Stoff", aber es lohnt sich!

Das vorhandene Loch kannst Du sicherlich nutzen. Ich würde es allerdings wegen der Pflanzbereiche nach außen etwas erweitern und dann gleich noch die "Mitte" vertiefen.

Übrigens, ICH würde daraus wahrs. einen  Schwimmteich bauen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

      So,hier melde ich auch mal wieder.Erst einmal DANKE für die bisherigen Antworten.
Jetzt soll es endlich losgehen mit den Teich (wenn das Wetter mal mitspielt).
Wir haben uns jetzt für einen ca. 8m x 4m x 1m großen Teich entschieden.(das Loch ist ja schon da), den wir aus Teichfolie gestallten wollen.Es sollen später auch mal Fische eingesetzt werden.
Ich fange eigentlich ganz bei Null an mit der Teichbau-Erfahrung,deshalb habe ich noch viele Fragen und hoffe auf viele Antworten/Anregungen/Fotos.

-Aufbau eines Teiches (Welche Folie?Sand unter die Folie?Flies unter die 
 Folie ? welche Wasserzonen u.s.w.)

-muß vor dem Wasser einlassen noch was in den Teich gefüllt werden? (ich 
 laß etwas von einen Substrat oder Sand/Erde-Gemisch)

-was für Pflanzen  

 So ich glaube das langt erst einmal an Fragen. Ich habe die Fotos noch
 einmal eingestellt wo man hoffentlich mehr drauf erkennen kann.



                                               Herzliche Grüße aus dem Norden

                                                                                    Thomas


----------



## Frank (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Mahlzeit Thomas,

*auch von mir nochmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!* 

Leider leite ich aus deiner Fragestellung ab, das du noch nicht allzuviel in unserem Forum, speziell noch keine oder wenige Fachbeiträge gelesen hast.
Sonst würden sich einige deiner Fragen erledigt haben.
Aus diesem Grund lege ich dir das lesen dieser ebenfalls nochmal sehr ans Herz.

Zur Teichtiefe:
Warum legst du ihn nicht noch ca. 50 bis 70 cm tiefer an? An den Mehrkosten kann es nicht liegen. Der Mehrbedarf an Folie fällt dadurch kaum ins Gewicht.
Ich würde mir das gründlich überlegen.  

Vlies sollte unbedingt unter die Folie. Ob zusätzlich noch Sand unter dem Vlies eingebracht wird, hängt von der Beschaffenheit des darunterliegenden Bodens ab.
Wenn ihr viele spitze Steine oder sonstige Gegenstände im Boden habt, würde ich eine Sandschicht schon für Vorteilhaft halten.

Als Folien stehen dir PVC oder EPDM (Kautschukfolien) in verschiedenen Stärken zur Auswahl. Ich würde dir min. eine 1 mm dicke Folie empfehlen.  
Ich habe in meinem Teich PVC Folie verwendet. Diese kannst du im Bedarfsfall einfacher reparieren und sie ist in der Anschaffung günstiger.
Nachteil: Bei kalter Witterung schlechter zu verlegen und "falten". Außerdem soll sie nicht so lange haltbar sein. 
Über Langzeiterfahrung kann ich nichts berichten, da mein Teich auch erst in die zweite Saison geht.
EPDM Folie ist weicher und damit in der kalten Jahreszeit besser zu verlegen. Auch soll sie halt- und dehnbarer sein.
Nachteil hier: Der höhere Anschaffungspreis und die aufwendigeren Reparaturmaßnahmen im Bedarfsfall.

Ein Substrat sollte in jedem Fall im Teich eingebracht werden. (Es sein denn du möchtest Koi halten, dann aber wäre deine Teichtiefe mit Sicherheit nicht ausreichend!)
Ein Sand/Lehmgemisch wie es wohl in den meisten "Flußsanden" vorkommt ist hier die beste Wahl.
Auf keinen Fall zu irgendwelcher Teicherde überreden lassen.
Da sind viel zu viel Nährstoffe für den Algenwuchs und für schlechte Wasserqualität drin.

Zu den Teichzonen:
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn ich soviel Platz hätte wie du, dann würde mein Teich viiiiel größer werden.  
Ich würde eine große flache Zone einplanen, in der ich vom Ufer mit nicht mehr als 30% Gefälle (nicht mehr, da dir sonst dein Substrat wegrutscht) bis auf ca. 40 - 60 cm runtergehe. 
Vllt. noch eine Zone von ca. 80 cm für eine Seerose einplanen.
Dann aber ruhig etwas steiler bis auf ca. 1,7 m. Das mit dem steiler hat allerdings zumindest am Anfang den Nachteil, das du dort die Folie sehen kannst.
Mich persönlich hat es nicht so sehr gestört, da die mittlerweile fast nicht mehr zu sehen ist - unter anderem auch wegen des Bewuchses mit Fadenalgen.   
Achja, und mach ihn nicht so langweilig rechteckig, zumindest nicht, wenn das Umfeld "architektonisch" nicht dazu passt.  

Welche Fische willst du eigentlich einsetzen?

Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen! Vor allem die eher unscheinbaren Unterwasserpflanzen sind mit verantwortlich für ein stabiles System Teich.
Diese produzieren den meisten Sauerstoff und "binden" die Nährstoffe für das alljährlich im Frühjahr wiederkehrende Algenwachstum.
Den Rand- und Uferbereich kannst du mit allen möglichen schönen Teichpflanzen gestalten. 
Schau da auch ruhig mal in unser Pflanzenlexikon.  

So, ich denke jetzt bist du aber erstmal wieder gefragt.
Übrigens, die Fotos sind jetzt zwar größer, aber viel erkennen kann man trotzdem noch nicht.
Kannst du nochmal komplett neue machen und hier einstellen?

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim lesen, stöbern und schreiben hier!


----------



## martin karstens (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Lasse Dir mal ein Prospekt von Naturagart zuschicken. Da steht schon viel drin! Man muss da ja nicht kaufen, aber man bekommt schon viele Grund-Infos. Als anlage schicke ich Dir mal meinen Grundriss vom geplanten Schwimmteich. Mit Buchten sieht es einfach netter aus als nur quadratisch, praktisch,gut.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (10. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo ,erst einmal schönen Dank für die Antworten.
Mit der Tiefe hast du Recht.
Mit dem Platz ist es so eine Sache,denn die Kinder wollen auch noch ihren Pool im Sommer auf den Rasen aufgebaut wissen!
Welche Fische wir später mal einsätzen wollen wissen wir noch nicht-auf jedejfall keine Kois.
Mit denPflanzen müßen wir uns dann auch noch ein wenig schlau machen.
Im übrigen wollen wir die vordere Ecke des "Loches"(ca 4m)ein 
wenig auffüllen und als "tiefergelegene Terasse" am Teich nutzen.
Eckig sollte der Teich auch nicht werden-es sollen schon ein paar Buchten und Rundungen rein.
Ach im übrigen Martin ,ich habe mir die Prospekte von Naturgart bestellt-Danke für den Tip.
So nun will ich noch ein wenig im Forum stöbern.
Nochmals Danke für die Tips

P.S.:neue Fotos werde ich demnächst noch einstellen.

                                          MfG 

                                            Thomas


----------



## martin karstens (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Thomas,
was macht Deine Planung?
Ich bin auch immer noch fleißig am planen. Mit dem einfachen Malprogramm "Paint" von Windows, ist unter Zubehör immer mit dabei, lassen sich einfach, schnell und aussagekräftige Zeichnungen erstellen. Vor allem ohne immer wieder alles neu zeichnen zu müssen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Martin,na ja bis jetzt spielte das Wetter ja noch nicht so wirklich mit.Aber im Kopf ist schon vieles fertig.Die vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste.
Aber nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub-da sollten die ersten Vorarbeiten mal langsam losgehen.
Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos vobn den ganzen Arbeitsschritten machen.
Wo in SH wohnst du denn? Ich komme aus der Kehdinger Ecke(Freiburg/Elbe).

                                                             Gruß und ein schönes WE


                                                                                          Thomas


----------



## martin karstens (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Thomas!
Freiburg liegt ja fast um die Ecke. Komme aus Sommerland, das liegt im Dreieck Elmshorn, Glückstadt, Itzehoe. Bis zur Fähre Glückstadt/Wischhafen brauche ich 15 min. Da könnte man mal rüberfahren gen Freiburg. War auch schon paar mal zum Wasserski hingewesen.
Dann hast Du ja ein paar Monate Vorsprung. "günstig" für mich! Kann mir dann immer einige Anregungen abholen.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (21. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbau*

Hallo Martin,man wir sind ja fast "Nachbarn".Wie klein die Welt doch mitunter ist.
Ganz viel weiter sind wir trotz Urlaub auch noch nicht.Wir haben erst einmal die Reetwurzeln (war vorher ja ein Klärteich ) aus dem Aushub "gepult".
Wenn das Wetter über Ostern ein wenig mitspielt wollen wir den Kies der noch im "Loch" liegt herausschaufeln-denn wozu nachher teuer kaufen.
Und außerdem gewinnen wir dadurch noch an ca 30 cm tiefe.
Wie gesagt ,wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Ich habe noch ein paar neue Fotos mit eingestellt,worauf man es alles ein wenig besser erkennen kann.

Ich wünsche Dir und allen anderen Foren-Schreibern und guckern ein frohes Osterfest.



                                                                          Thomas


----------

